# Rutt Starting?



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I posted in a previous tread that I witnessed two does being chased by a nice buck on Saturday evening. I was hunting in Lavaca County. I know we had a full moon on Sunday that may have contributed. Anyone else witness this last weekend?


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I hunted in East TX. Saturday morning and my thermometer read 53 deg. so I thought well maybe that will start a little rut. At 9:00 a.m. I had 2 does come running out on the other side of the fence from where I was hunting in a ground blind, naturally the fence was grown up really bad in brush & they turned and went away from me. I couldnt see what they were until I caught a glimpse of them walking across the field about 150 yds away, but I saw the 2 does and then a buck was about 50 yards behind them, I couldn't tell exactly how big he was but I could see horns at 150yds in the sunshine without any binoculars. About 20 mins later one of the does came running back across the field but NO buck so I'm figuring he was still chasing the other doe.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

TP&W has a survey on the rut thats broke into diffrent sections of the state.I found it to be pretty accurate for south Texas, around Three Rivers/ Tilden area.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

I hunt near the Victoria city limits and over the weekend I watched three different bucks chase does. The bucks were all young, a spike, a 6 point, and an 8 point. Saturday morning I had two does come across the fence into the field that I hunt and a nice 10 point was right behind them. He stood at the fence and watched them for a while but wasn't too interested and turned and went back into the brush. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## ejim (Feb 13, 2007)

Hunting near Ezzell in Lavaca I did not see any rut activity. I did see nice Bucks walking around the place in no rush to get anywhere. Jim


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm hunting in Hardin County and i haven't seen does being chased but i was amazed at all the scrapes and rubs were finding. The first ones were showing up 2 weeks before opener and opening weekend had reworked scrapes and even new ones. I originally thought this is early... right? But the rutting moon is supposed to be the right after Halloween, Nov 2-3 i think....


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

I went hunting today up in my lease at Lovelady Texas and the rut is NOT on there yet! I saw plenty od does and bucks but they had nothing to do with each other. I even saw two bucks together, but it was also 90 degrees I was doing nothing but being miserable sweating my butt off. Cant wait for that first COLD morning.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I hunt around the Brazoria/Matagorda county line and it's been full rut for about three weeks. They usually start around the second week of bow season and are wrapping it up around opening weekend of rifle season. Looks like its gonna be over with before I even get to hunt.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Jasonaustin, I hunt on the east side of lovelady.
I will be there on thursday night for 5-7 days of hunting.
I dot't exspect to see any rut till about the 3rd or 4th week of the month with the peak in second week of November. At least thats been the pattern for us the last 5 years.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

cole said:


> TP&W has a survey on the rut thats broke into diffrent sections of the state.I found it to be pretty accurate for south Texas, around Three Rivers/ Tilden area.


do you have link to survey?


----------



## Mark Charlesworth (Sep 29, 2009)

I live in Horseshoe Bay in the Hill Country and we have deer running around like squirrels. In past years I've noticed the rut hits here earlier than other places and bucks filter in from surrounding areas....the bucks are filtering in, but none of them are showing any signs of rut, although a 12point and 8point did a little sparring off my back porch on Saturday night, but nothing serious yet.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I hunt in Nacogdoches county. We found fresh rublines last weekend. Rut is getting closer!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

1976Bronc, yeah that is the normal pattern up there. I was just hoping to find a stray buck before the rut but it was a no go! Maybe I will see you up there sometime.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I hunt in Brazos/Robertson counties and saw a young buck (8pt) chasing some doe yesterday, but he didn't seem too serious about it.

So I'd say it's getting close but not yet. At least hear in the Brazos valley.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I also hunt in Lavaca County near Ezzell and saw a young eight chasing a doe. It seems our rut really picks up middle to third week of October thru opening weekend of rifle season but peak appears to be third week. I plan to be in a tree this weekend to see what is moving.


----------



## golfer47 (May 13, 2006)

I hunt in victoria county and it was not going on the last 3 days. I only saw 2 does and about 30 hogs in three days of hot sweaty hunting.where is the cold front???


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

BIGCAT Texas said:


> do you have link to survey?


I have a laminated copy that I cut out of the paper years ago. I'll dig it up, scan it, and post it on here for everybody.

Trevor


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

I have used this chart from tpwd the past few years. Scroll down to the map to get the area you hunt, and click on the breeding chart link that cooresponds to your area.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/planning/rut_whitetailed_deer/


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Found it.....here ya go....










Trevor


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

jasonaustin said:


> I went hunting today up in my lease at Lovelady Texas and the rut is NOT on there yet!g.





1976Bronc said:


> Jasonaustin, I hunt on the east side of lovelady.
> I will be there on thursday night for 5-7 days of hunting.
> I dot't exspect to see any rut till about the 3rd or 4th week of the month with the peak in second week of November. At least thats been the pattern for us the last 5 years.


Our place is south west of Lovelady and in 30+ years of owning it we've seen rutting around the 15 of october (moon permitting) I had a 2.5 yr old buck run does last week. I hunted till 9 and rode around after that every scrape I saw has fresh pawing and tracks. Im there for 5 days starting the 17th


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

Quackerbox, that is some good news for me. I am going back up to the lease on the 16th - 18th to see if I can get me one, but if I cant make it then I will go the following Friday for about 5 days. Looking for my first bow kill of the season. I had no idea that so many 2coolers hunt around Lovelady. Maybe I will see somebody that way one day.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

With the forecast the way it is I may have to skip the hunt in the morning. BUT!! things are looking good for the weekend.

We are closer to Austonio and dont really get over to Lovelady very often unless its to visit friends over on their place just outside of town. We do hit Fraleys in Midway for the fried chicken or BBQ sandwich atleast once per trip


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

BIGCAT Texas said:


> do you have link to survey?


Here is another link I have found useful. Gives info in graph form

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/planning/rut_whitetailed_deer/table/#savannah


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

in uvalde this weekend we had some young bucks trying to fight, i saw a ten point follow a doe into the feed pen, the doe was running all the way into the feeding area. when the ten jumped in, she left and he stayed for about a half hour. one more year and he would have been taken, but he is only 3 1/2 yrs


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*RUT*

Opening morning I watched a heavy 8 point mount a doe at least 8 times in 45 minutes, she layed down about 25 yards from my stand and the buck stayed with her until I got down out of my stand at around 10:00 a.m. she must have been at the peak of her cycle because she never once acted like she was playing hard to get. I am hunting in brazoria county near west columbia.


----------



## Mark Charlesworth (Sep 29, 2009)

Scared up a monster 12 point this weekend while walking to new tree stand....I think he ran into the next county. Found some new scrapes and rubs so the rut is into gear, but the does aren't in estrous because I saw 8-10 every time in singles and groups and only one small buck following them.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Hunted west Victoria county Sat and this morning. All bucks I am seeing are in packs. They have shown no interest in the does. Was pretty cool Sat morning. I havent seen any signs of rut yet. Hope it gets going before gun season. From previous experience in this area it is the third weekend of bow season before they get fired up.


----------

